# Anyone attempted to reverse a ENC-2 film>?



## Andrei Meltser (Dec 31, 2020)

Good day, first post on the forums

Has anyone attempted to reverse an ECN2 film? Iv developed it in lc29, scanned with IR (much better quality as the film is almost entirely opaque at this point) and looking to do a reversal. Still waiting to get ECN-2 kit, in the meanwhile is there any images of a reversal attempts on Vision3 50D stock or similar?


----------



## Space Face (Dec 31, 2020)

I have no idea what you just said but welcome.


----------



## Andrei Meltser (Dec 31, 2020)

Has anyone done a color reversal process on ECN2 film stock? What were the results


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 2, 2021)

Not sure if this helps......    https://www.kodak.com/global/plugins/acrobat/en/service/tib/pdf/tib5200.pdf


----------

